# Selbstgemachtes Window -&gt; Plexiglas mit Heißkleber reinkleben?



## MoS (18. Februar 2005)

*Selbstgemachtes Window -> Plexiglas mit Heißkleber reinkleben?*

Hi,

ich will mir ein schickes Window in mein Seitenteil schneiden. Mach ich das besser mit meinem Dremel (Diamanttrennscheibe) oder mit ner Stichsäge?
Ich will dann ein 4mm dickes Plexiglas reinbauen (hab gehört 2mm können brechen; is einem auf dem Weg zu ner LAN passiert). Kann ich das mit nem Heißkleber festkleben? Hält das auch? weil festschrauben will ichs eigentlich net. Schaut blöd aus *g*

Thx MoS


----------



## Soki (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Selbstgemachtes Window -> Plexiglas mit Heißkleber reinkleben?*

Festschrauben sieht doch net blöd aus. Ich hab mein Fenster festgeschraubt und es sieht toll aus: http://www.mynetcologne.de/~nc-schirmol3/case_window_10.jpg


----------



## MoS (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Selbstgemachtes Window -> Plexiglas mit Heißkleber reinkleben?*



			
				Soki am 18.02.2005 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Festschrauben sieht doch net blöd aus. Ich hab mein Fenster festgeschraubt und es sieht toll aus: http://www.mynetcologne.de/~nc-schirmol3/case_window_10.jpg


 Ich sach jetz mal nix dazu


----------



## Ztyla (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Selbstgemachtes Window -> Plexiglas mit Heißkleber reinkleben?*



			
				Soki am 18.02.2005 15:16 schrieb:
			
		

> Festschrauben sieht doch net blöd aus. Ich hab mein Fenster festgeschraubt und es sieht toll aus: http://www.mynetcologne.de/~nc-schirmol3/case_window_10.jpg



Sag mal, gibts Amnesty International auch für PCs?

Sieht ja ganz nach einer Rechnervergewaltigung aus...


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Selbstgemachtes Window -> Plexiglas mit Heißkleber reinkleben?*

hab eine ähnliche frage:

mein neuer tower het rechts zwei lüfter-"siebe" - ich überlge, ob ich die aus lautstärkegründen nicht lieber dicht machen soll. wir würde man ein stück plexiglas denn da von innen befestigen, ohne das seitenteil durchbohren zu müssen oder so?   oder wäre da ein anderes material zu empfehlen? das seitenteil ist aus metall.

@bild: dasbeste daran ist noch die URL " casemoddingart.tk " - steht hier das "tk" für "technische katastrophe" ?  :-o


----------



## kaioshin (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Selbstgemachtes Window -> Plexiglas mit Heißkleber reinkleben?*



			
				Ztyla am 18.02.2005 15:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Soki am 18.02.2005 15:16 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenn du wüsstest wie er das loch da reingekriegt hat 

@topic
lies doch mal einige howtos. manchen reicht heisskleber, andere schrauben das zeug fest, wiederum andere nehmen so gummischlauch und dann gibts noch die modder die das zeug festnieten.

halten sollte eigentlich alles "g"

beim heisskleber musste einfach aufpassen, dass das zeug nich verschmiert und/oder aufs fenster quillt.


----------



## Ztyla (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Selbstgemachtes Window -> Plexiglas mit Heißkleber reinkleben?*



			
				Herbboy am 18.02.2005 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> hab eine ähnliche frage:
> 
> mein neuer tower het rechts zwei lüfter-"siebe" - ich überlge, ob ich die aus lautstärkegründen nicht lieber dicht machen soll. wir würde man ein stück plexiglas denn da von innen befestigen, ohne das seitenteil durchbohren zu müssen oder so?   oder wäre da ein anderes material zu empfehlen? das seitenteil ist aus metall.



Wenn es nicht auf das Aussehen ankommt, würde ich einseitig klebbaren Schaumstoff nehmen, wie bei den Dämmkits für PCs.
Allerdings dienen die Siebe auch ohne Ventilator davor als Ablüfter, ob ich die nun beide zu machen würde, k.a...


----------



## Soki (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Selbstgemachtes Window -> Plexiglas mit Heißkleber reinkleben?*



			
				Herbboy am 18.02.2005 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> hab eine ähnliche frage:
> 
> mein neuer tower het rechts zwei lüfter-"siebe" - ich überlge, ob ich die aus lautstärkegründen nicht lieber dicht machen soll. wir würde man ein stück plexiglas denn da von innen befestigen, ohne das seitenteil durchbohren zu müssen oder so?   oder wäre da ein anderes material zu empfehlen? das seitenteil ist aus metall.
> 
> @bild: dasbeste daran ist noch die URL " casemoddingart.tk " - steht hier das "tk" für "technische katastrophe" ?  :-o


Ich habe meine nicht genutzten Lüfter"siebe" mit Tesafilm abgeklebt


----------



## MoS (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Selbstgemachtes Window -> Plexiglas mit Heißkleber reinkleben?*



			
				kaioshin am 18.02.2005 15:23 schrieb:
			
		

> @topic
> lies doch mal einige howtos. manchen reicht heisskleber, andere schrauben das zeug fest, wiederum andere nehmen so gummischlauch und dann gibts noch die modder die das zeug festnieten.
> 
> halten sollte eigentlich alles "g"
> ...


Ich will halt das Plexi so befestigen, dass man von außen nix davon sieht, also keine Schrauben, Nieten etc.

Howto´s hab ich keine gefunden, auch nich bei google. Wahrscheinlich such ich falsch 

Würdet ihr das Fenster mit Dremel oder Stichsäge machen? Hält das so eine Diamantscheibe aus? Is ja doch relativ viel durch relativ dickes Metall...


----------



## Sprayer (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Selbstgemachtes Window -> Plexiglas mit Heißkleber reinkleben?*

nehm silicon, das gibs in transparent, weiss, grau usw. und hält bombenfest.damit hab ich nen echtes glasscheiben window von der innenseite mit nem schicken selbstgebauten holzramen reingeklebt.sah super aus und ließ sich teuer verkaufen   .aber wenn dann silicon von elch und am besten auf essigbasis, hält 100pro besser wie heißkleber oder pattex/uhu kraftkleber usw..


----------



## Null815 (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Selbstgemachtes Window -> Plexiglas mit Heißkleber reinkleben?*

ich habe auch silicon hergenommen, das hält super. das muss gar kein teures sein. das gibts in jedem baumarkt.


----------



## MoS (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Selbstgemachtes Window -> Plexiglas mit Heißkleber reinkleben?*



			
				Null815 am 18.02.2005 17:06 schrieb:
			
		

> ich habe auch silicon hergenommen, das hält super. das muss gar kein teures sein. das gibts in jedem baumarkt.


Ok, dann nehm ich die Brustimplantate her 
Wie siehts denn jetz mit dem schneiden aus? Ich probier jetzt mal meinen Dremel mit Diamanttrennscheibe aus..


----------



## Baker79 (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Selbstgemachtes Window -> Plexiglas mit Heißkleber reinkleben?*



			
				MoS am 18.02.2005 17:13 schrieb:
			
		

> Null815 am 18.02.2005 17:06 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



das geht mit dem dremel wunderbar. du musst nur aufpassen, das du nicht zu doll drückst und den dremel schön schnell laufen lassen. dann schneidet der fast von alleine  

stichsäge bei nem seitenteil würde ich nicht empfehlen. durch die vibrationen kann es zur verbiegung des materials kommen und das willst du doch nicht, oder???


----------



## Herbboy (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Selbstgemachtes Window -> Plexiglas mit Heißkleber reinkleben?*



			
				Ztyla am 18.02.2005 15:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Allerdings dienen die Siebe auch ohne Ventilator davor als Ablüfter, ob ich die nun beide zu machen würde, k.a...



ja, das ist klar, aber mit meinem neuen 3000+ winchester und dem 120er lüfter hinten im gehäuse hab ich dermaßen KEINE tempprobleme, da ist das nicht nötig... und da der tower rechts von mir steht würde halt durch diese gitter unnötig "lärm" rauskommen


----------



## MoS (18. Februar 2005)

*AW: Selbstgemachtes Window -> Plexiglas mit Heißkleber reinkleben?*



			
				Baker79 am 18.02.2005 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> MoS am 18.02.2005 17:13 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich tu grad ein vor längerer Zeit fabriziertes Lüfterloch schön rund machen. Geht ganz gut, nur tut mir langsam der Rücken weh, vom ständigen gebücktsein *g*


----------



## LIZhard (21. Februar 2005)

*AW: Selbstgemachtes Window -> Plexiglas mit Heißkleber reinkleben?*

Hi ich würde es mit Silikon fest machen( das hält bomben fest) wenn du nicht schrauben willst. Ich persönlich habe es fest geschraubt und zwar nicht so hässlich wie auf diesen bild gezeigt wird. Ich habe mein Window mit einem Laser ausgeschnitten aber das hat natürlich nicht jeder. Mit dem Dremel muss das aber auch gehen.


----------



## Serej (2. März 2005)

*AW: Selbstgemachtes Window -> Plexiglas mit Heißkleber reinkleben?*

Achtung, nicht erschrecken...jetzt kommt mein Case....hab aber gesehen, das ihr hier nicht zimperlich seid im Bewerten von fremden Cases...macht mir nix aus 

Wollt nur noch eine weitere Variante zeigen, wie man ein Seitenfenster bauen kann...günstig und einfach 

Hab das ganz am Anfang vom Case-Modding bei mir gemacht...mittlerweile siehst scho a bissl besser aus 

MfG

http://the-def.de/uploads/pc_neon.JPG

Acrylglassplatte mit Isolierband festgemacht...

--> Ich darf aber trotzdem behaupten, dass es noch besser aussieht als das, von case-art.tk...


----------



## MoS (2. März 2005)

*AW: Selbstgemachtes Window -> Plexiglas mit Heißkleber reinkleben?*

Gefällt mir recht gut. Ich persönlich würde aber die Laufwerke noch hinter einem schönen Metallgitter "verstecken". Und evtl. ne hübsche Gravur in die Scheibe rein


----------



## Serej (2. März 2005)

*AW: Selbstgemachtes Window -> Plexiglas mit Heißkleber reinkleben?*

Das mit der Gravur ist ne geile Idee...auf die bin Ich gar nicht gekommen!  Wie würdest Du das machen??

Uach das mit den Gittern tönt gut...wo kommt man die über resp. wie macht man das?

MfG


----------



## MoS (3. März 2005)

*AW: Selbstgemachtes Window -> Plexiglas mit Heißkleber reinkleben?*



			
				Serej am 02.03.2005 19:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Das mit der Gravur ist ne geile Idee...auf die bin Ich gar nicht gekommen!  Wie würdest Du das machen??
> 
> Uach das mit den Gittern tönt gut...wo kommt man die über resp. wie macht man das?
> 
> MfG


Lies dir mal den Thread hier durch. Durch den bin ich auch erst auf die Idee mit der Gravur gekommen  . Da gibts auch nen Link, wie man das macht.
Zu dem Gitter: Ich würds einfach an dem Laufwerkskäfig festschrauben. Ich würd einfach mal ein kleines Stück Gitter kaufen, und dann einfach um die Laufwerke herumbiegen (dass man ein 90° Winkel hat) und ca. die Hälfte der Breite von den Laufwerken verdeckt ist. Dann kann man evtl. noch dahinter locker die Kabel vorbeiführen. 
Ich hoffe du verstehst wie ich das meine 
Ich werde das ganze wohl nächste Woche bei mir angehen (Wenn ich endlich mein Window reingedremelt hab)


----------



## pro-tester (11. März 2005)

*AW: Selbstgemachtes Window -> Plexiglas mit Heißkleber reinkleben?*



			
				MoS am 18.02.2005 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich will mir ein schickes Window in mein Seitenteil schneiden. Mach ich das besser mit meinem Dremel (Diamanttrennscheibe) oder mit ner Stichsäge?
> Ich will dann ein 4mm dickes Plexiglas reinbauen (hab gehört 2mm können brechen; is einem auf dem Weg zu ner LAN passiert). Kann ich das mit nem Heißkleber festkleben? Hält das auch? weil festschrauben will ichs eigentlich net. Schaut blöd aus *g*
> ...




Ich habe mit Heißkleber schlechte erfahrungen gemacht. Wenn sich nämlich mal der Pc erhitzen sollte (Sommer) fängt der heißkleber an sich abzulösen. Versuch es mal mit Stabelit! Gibt es in jedem Baumarkt, ist zwar sehr teuer aber hält Bombenfest!!

gruß Pro- tester


----------



## ShadowWareZ (15. März 2005)

*AW: Selbstgemachtes Window -> Plexiglas mit Heißkleber reinkleben?*



			
				MoS am 18.02.2005 15:07 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ich will mir ein schickes Window in mein Seitenteil schneiden. Mach ich das besser mit meinem Dremel (Diamanttrennscheibe) oder mit ner Stichsäge?
> Ich will dann ein 4mm dickes Plexiglas reinbauen (hab gehört 2mm können brechen; is einem auf dem Weg zu ner LAN passiert). Kann ich das mit nem Heißkleber festkleben? Hält das auch? weil festschrauben will ichs eigentlich net. Schaut blöd aus *g*
> ...



Schrauben sehn nich immer dumm aus! Die Site die eins weiter unten angegeben war is nich wirklich ein Paradebeispiel! ich würd sagen du solltest eis einfach me virtuell ausprobieren. mit nem Bildbearbeitungsprog hasste dir schnell ma beide Varianten zusammengeschustert. Ich hab bei mir Killernieten als Schrauben benutzt, und ich persönlich finde das es nich schlecht aussieht. Außerdem isses weniger arbeit wennd de irgend wann ma de Scheibe wegen Kratzern oder Bruch tauschen musst.


----------

